# Striper Fishing 5/20/2007



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

We had insane fishing today, I had Nas Michelin and Ron Rentel and their 4 sons out today for stripers. We ran up to Sandy Hook and started clamming, we got shorts, some keepers, and the trash can grand slam (skates, dogfish, and blues). We then changed gears and started trolling. We wound up with 14 bass to 35 lbs.(some looked as big as the kids!), 5 blues and released a bunch. This was the boys first big stripers and this was a banner day for them. 

Tight Lines

Rich


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*rgking*

where in the hook? planning another boat trip (our own boat-18') from the atlantic highlands on wed. hope we can do as well as you did!! great pics-i looked em up. great to see kids with fish like that!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just south the next town to the south about 40ft water


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

a big thank you--will let you know if they are still there---or not--will let you know where they went -- at least i hope we will find where they went.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

went out of sandy hook on wed. got 2 keeper stripers on clams. we didn't have enuf to chum with, but the party boats that did were pulling in the stripers left & right. on the up side, all the blues you wanted on metal


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Get yourself 2 bunker spoon setups and troll them. Some of the best bass I have caught were on bunkers


----------

